# Holiday lakes info



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Headed out to a friends place on holiday lakes this next weekend. Just trying to get an idea of what species are in the lake, so I know what gear to bring. Any information or insight will be helpful!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just went there Saturday for the first time to eat at the brass pelican. Looks like a cool place, wish I knew someone on the lake. Looks like a "fishy" place.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Just went there Saturday for the first time to eat at the brass pelican. Looks like a cool place, wish I knew someone on the lake. Looks like a "fishy" place.


Well that is promising at least!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a nephew that used to fish there when his dad had property on the lake. All the info i ever got was he told me he caught bluegill and bass. Wish i could give you more info. With it being private, i would assume it is a relatively untapped resource. Has to be some decent fishing if you can figure out the holding patterns and forage.

Willard Reservoir is right down the road and public access........ i might be able to help with more info there. haha


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> I have a nephew that used to fish there when his dad had property on the lake. All the info i ever got was he told me he caught bluegill and bass. Wish i could give you more info. With it being private, i would assume it is a relatively untapped resource. Has to be some decent fishing if you can figure out the holding patterns and forage.
> 
> Willard Reservoir is right down the road and public access........ i might be able to help with more info there. haha


Ya I saw that Willard res is very close. It's funny, I can't find any real fishing info on the lake at all. Even my navionics app doesn't have the lakes topography, so it looks like I'll really be fishing blind!


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I had a friend with a place on the lake and I got a chance to fish from his ski boat for all of about a half hour one time. Caught several bass on topwaters. Good average size, around 2lbs. I think it was about this time of year


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Bass bluegill crappie catfish bullhead all in there. Buddy of mine has a relate that lives on the lake. Said they at one point stocked tiger musky but he believes they're all gone now.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

thistubesforu said:


> Bass bluegill crappie catfish bullhead all in there. Buddy of mine has a relate that lives on the lake. Said they at one point stocked tiger musky but he believes they're all gone now.


At one time my buddy had relatives that had a house on the lake a lot crappie and gills bass and channel cats, if my memory serves me its relatively shallow,


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I live in holiday lakes but don't fish it much. There are a lot of small gills and crappie in the coves that can be caught on crawlers or small spinners. There are also some nice largemouth and cats.


----------

